# Canning Jars are BANNED



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

DD started kindergarten today. She has to bring a healthy snack every day. So I spent a good deal of time this summer canning fruit for her - in individual 4 oz or 8 oz jars. I've got about 100 jars done. Figured I had 80 jars to go. She comes home today with a special note from her teacher. "Dear Mrs. Pixie, Glass containers are not allowed in our school. Please send your daughters snack in plastic containers from now on."

It's bad enough that they clean the tables with Clorox wipes before the kids eat. But now they want my child eating out of toxic plastic as well. 

I am so frustrated. Waiting for DH to get home before I pull her out of school.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Surely you can understand why they wouldn't want glass containers? Especially with children that young. The risk of breakage and injury to a child sure makes the policy seem like common sense to me. It isn't "canning jars" that are banned, it is GLASS.

Just pick up one of the 4 packs of the BPA-free plastic containers (I assume that is your concern) and transfer the snack to one of them each morning.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No glass at all allowed in our school either. I am pretty sure that is a standard policy. 
I am sorry your hard work canning tiny portions is all for nothing though.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think glass jars are a good idea for kindergarteners, either. I am sure you can find something non-breakable to send the food in. (good suggestion, judylou) If you really want her to have the fruit in the glass jar, can you be there with her and then bring the jar home? That might work if you volunteer in the classroom.
I commend you effort to provide a healthy snack!!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Glass jars + Kindergartners = bad idea


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

That's disappointing, but I can understand it. No doubt you've taught your daughter to be careful with glass containers, but her little classmates may be heedless.

Good gravy, what _is _allowed in schools these days ... 

What about a stainless steel vacuum bottle? Do they still make those? Is Thermos still in business?


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

We are not allowed too send thermos bottles even if they are plastic or metal.im not sure why.i have too buy juice boxes.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I am with you; I do not want my kid eating out of plastic. Not. At. All. That's one of my main motivators for canning so much this year; to avoid the BPA in cans of food. 


Buuuuut-I can really see their point. I do send DD to preschool with her lunch in BPA free plastic. I can't imagine having someone cut accidently on a peice of broken glass which is bound to happen at some point. It just is.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Not allowed thermos bottles? Even the plastic ones that come with the plastic lunch boxes? How are you supposed to give them a hearty soup for lunch? I can understand why no glass items are allowed, but give me a break? Why not these? Makes me want to homeschool my children even more... a decision quickly coming up as DD is 4!
Catherine


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Real Thermos bottle's have glass inside


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thermos bottles, even plastic ones, are VERY hard to open for little kids. 
Especially if there is hot soup in them. In our district, you have to be 3rd grade for Thermos'. 

They also stongly(!) encourage the kids to drink the milk in cartons @ school. 
You would be surprised how many parents send their 5 y/o off on the bus with agiant thermos of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I just don't think public school could mix with my ideas on child rearing at all. If this happens on the first day, how are you going to feel as time goes on and the problems escalate to something much bigger than glass vs plastic?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

PixieLou said:


> DD started kindergarten today. She has to bring a healthy snack every day. So I spent a good deal of time this summer canning fruit for her - in individual 4 oz or 8 oz jars. I've got about 100 jars done. Figured I had 80 jars to go. She comes home today with a special note from her teacher. "Dear Mrs. Pixie, Glass containers are not allowed in our school. Please send your daughters snack in plastic containers from now on."
> 
> It's bad enough that they clean the tables with Clorox wipes before the kids eat. But now they want my child eating out of toxic plastic as well.
> 
> *I am so frustrated. Waiting for DH to get home before I pull her out of school.*


You will NEVER regret home schooling!!!
Maybe this is God's nudge? 
This could be an answer to prayers??


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Is your home-canned fruit sugar-free? Most of the recipes call for quite a bit of sugar, and that's hardly a health food. This time of year, it would make sense to me to send a washed FRUIT to school for the snack. I'm w/the school about glass jars around small children. A nasty accident waiting to happen. Think how you'd feel if your child dropped a jar and cut herself, or some other child tried to help and got cut. In school lunchrooms, the monitors end up opening kids' milk containers already, because the kids can't manage them, so wouldn't someone have to handle your child's canning jar, too?


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

You are pulling your child out of school over this? Seriously?


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

That's why we homeschooled...


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

They have the same rule here for my daughter, who HATES school lunches so I just can the stuff up and place everything in safe containers for her. Pudding, yogurt, fruit, veggies and sandwiches along with her veggie juice.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

A little off topic, but you know there is an online school called Connections Academy?? I believe there are 19 states that offer this. My nephew is enrolled in this in Indiana. It is totally free, they send you the books, there is one to one teacher-student interaction. It is completely accredited. There is schooling offered for grades K through 12. An alternative to home schooling if someone is home all day and you have a computer. If I had young kids still in school I would seriously consider this. They also provide physical ed classes and there are opportunities for field trips and social activities. Google Connections Academy and see what's in your area. This way your kid can eat what he wants at home!


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

upnorthlady said:


> A little off topic, but you know there is an online school called Connections Academy?? I believe there are 19 states that offer this. My nephew is enrolled in this in Indiana. It is totally free, they send you the books, there is one to one teacher-student interaction. It is completely accredited. There is schooling offered for grades K through 12. An alternative to home schooling if someone is home all day and you have a computer. If I had young kids still in school I would seriously consider this. They also provide physical ed classes and there are opportunities for field trips and social activities. Google Connections Academy and see what's in your area. This way your kid can eat what he wants at home!


ummm... maybe just because I'm in NY, but according to the website tution is $4,490 a year. For that much I could sent him to the local christian school.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

It is amazing how often "safety and health" in the school systems can contradict what we really want for our children. I packed my kids breakfast snacks last year - one day my daughter took in a healthy version of a cookie - basically a homemade cookie shaped granola bar. The teacher told her she couldn't bring "cookies" again. The school sells donuts and boxed sugar cereals for snacks. Whatever. Is there a stainless steel option out there for your child's lunch? I know they make a stainless steel water bottle for kids. I bet if you looked around on the web you could find some healthy alternatives.


----------

